# www.sweetaquatics.com



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Fishman, you have a great looking selection of plants. Nice web store to boot. And wow! 100 planted tanks! You got me beat by 100 miles..And welcome to PT


----------



## Fishman Dan

Orlando,
Thank you for the compliments. I currently have 4 planted show tanks ranging from 30 gal. to 150 gal. and 100 or so inventory tanks. Our plant selection is always changing. We receive new plants every 2 weeks. We try to carry the largest selection possible.
Dan


----------



## James From Cali

I like the selection I seen. Im definitely going to order!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Good to know Dan, thanks..


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid

Site isn't loading


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

Fishman Dan - 

Your hosting company, bluehost.com, isn't resolving DNS properly for your domain. Actually, they aren't resolving DNS at all. Looks like their DNS servers are not working right.


----------



## Fishman Dan

I have not received any notice of upload problems. I have not had any problems myself. I am not affiliated with bluehost.com in any way. 
Dan


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Seems to be working fine on my end..IDK


----------



## mistergreen

oh, cool..
I'm close to Hamilton.. Cincy here.
I'll check you guys out. 

oh, And I have bluehost too.. They drop sometimes.. It's kinda annoying. They're huge and have been moving servers around to accommodate for the traffic.


----------

